# Keeping lower leg STILL!!!



## bex1984 (6 August 2007)

I just cannot keep my lower legs still when riding. They move a little in walk, but when I do rising trot they are all over the place, shooting forwards and wobbling about. 

Has anyone got any tips for helping to keep them still, particularly whilst riding?

I am so annoyed with myself at the moment for being such a terrible rider   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You would think I might be able to manage rising trot but apprently not, grrrr.


----------



## Blizzard (6 August 2007)

lots of riding without stirrups to get your core stability and balance. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its very common, dont put yourself down too much!


----------



## beatrice (6 August 2007)

i had the same problem for ages and it really really bugged me so after a while i slighty cheated!!!

A dressage saddle with massive knee blocks and the mountain horse high calibre boots....works a treat!!!

However my instructor also makes me work in my jumping saddle with no stirrups and it has really helped (especially on my rather bouncy girl!!!) 
Also doing loads of different leg exercises whilst riding, like lifting you legs off the saddle etc. hurts but has really helped me!!


----------



## parsley (6 August 2007)

I found that thinking of myself pivoting from the knee in rising trot and keeping the weight off the stirrups helped (although it made my inner thighs ache like mad for a while).  My instructor told me to imagine that I was just about to kneel down with my knee and thigh but to think that I had not quite touched the floor with my knees (it made a lot more sense when she said it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Smash (6 August 2007)

Get some lessons on a lunge without stirrups so you can work on your position without worrying about controlling the horse.


----------



## browbrow (6 August 2007)

Hello !!

You can get some stirrup straps that hold the stirrup leathers in the corrcet place - I have some - used them a few times and they do help - they are about 6/7 quid - you could make some out off strong velcro I supposse mind. 

The straps go round the leather and attach to the girth - if I remember rightly - Dont work for every one but may help!! 

You can get them from rideaway/robinsons/derby house.

Practice like mad out hacking - I find it easier when there is no real pressure on you to do it - and just start small - walking and then trotting - its take experience and practice - its not that your a cr%p rider - it may be hard for you if you have a fat lazt pony that you are always trying to leg on and then stop! xx


----------



## bex1984 (6 August 2007)

Have been doing quite a bit of riding without stirrups, and although it has improved my balance an awful lot, my legs seem to be moving around even more than before!!  I'll keep trying it though...


----------



## browbrow (6 August 2007)

Yes agreed 

Mountain horse boots are ace for helping with leg stabiltity - rimfrosts are just as good as the calibre ones but are cheaper as they are synthetic - would defo reccomend a good pair of boots when riding - it really does make a difference!!


----------



## bex1984 (6 August 2007)

ooo they sound good browbrow, I might have to give some of those a try. I really am getting so frustrated with being so useless. Fortunately work have decided to give all their staff money to learn something new, so I can have a course of lessons!


----------



## bellaM (6 August 2007)

Join my club!!! I make sure that I don't grip up with my knee and that there is a gap between my knee and saddle. It is to do with weakness in that part of the leg, my legs are like twiglets!


----------



## browbrow (6 August 2007)

Look some here!! xxx  
	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.old-dairy-online-saddlery-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Equilibrium.html


----------



## browbrow (6 August 2007)

bloody hell - good place to work !!


----------



## parsley (6 August 2007)

I think that when there is a gap between your knee and the saddle then you have no choice but to stand up using your stirrups which will make your lower leg waggle about.  I don't think you have to grip with your knee but keep a good contact all up the thigh.  (I will probably be shot down now as I know this is a more old fashioned way of riding and that flapping knees are the modern way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Petrie (6 August 2007)

It is a really common problem, don't worry too much!

It may not be solely you, some horses are just harder to stay still on.  I have two horses, one is rather bouncy with a small barrell (and I'm 5ft 10, so my legs hang down below his belly!) and I'm not very still on him.  The other is a 17.1 warmblood with much more depth, and my legs flap about far less on him!

It also helps if the horse is in front of your leg so you don't feel you have to use it all the time.  I try to make sure that I get a reaction when I use my legs, if not, I touch them with the schooling whip, rather than kicking and pushing all the time.  Once they're going forward,  then I can just rest my legs against their sides, until I need them again.

That's the theory anyway!!!

Your saddle may also make a difference.  I recently tried a whole load of different brands of dressage saddles, and it was amazing how mobile I was in some, but stiller in others.


----------



## bex1984 (6 August 2007)

my pony is 14 hands high, and probably also 14 hands wide, and can trot at super-speed.


----------



## air78 (6 August 2007)

You need to keep you knee relaxed, so it's not gripping, that way the weight is down in to your foot so your leg should be stablised. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




You need to check that you have got shoulder hip heel alignhment as well though, otherwise, if your foot is in front of this line it will swing back everytime you rise. Alot of jumping saddles put you more in to that position though, for extra security.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (6 August 2007)

You could try rising trot without stirrups, and force yourself to do it properly, not just by bouncing but physically making yourself stand up, it is very hard work but my instructor got me to do this as I had the same problem as you and it really helps.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2007)

lots of work in a forward light seat/jumping length stirrups will also help too.

You'll have to keep your leg still otherwise you'll be falling all over the place. Oh and NO rising to the trot - lots of hovering &amp; using your ankles to absorb the movement 

It kills but works wonders on the lower leg


----------



## bex1984 (7 August 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone, lots of things for me to work on there, and I think my position overall is definitely omething I need to improve.


----------

